# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دارم از خستگی میمیرم …

## hichki

سلام 

یکی از اعضام اما نخواستم با این یوزرم پست بذارم …

اخرین تراز:5650
این پست شاید بیشتر شبیه درد دل باشه تا سوال و جواب 

ببخشید اگه طولانی هست …

نمیدونم چجوری باید بگم … اصلا نمیدونم چرا اینجوری شدم …

همش احساس خستگی دارم،  درسهارو از رو بی حوصلگی و بی رغبتی میخونم 

این سال کنکورجز بدبختی هیچی برا من نداشت … 

از بس غصه خوردم و گریه کردم الان تا یکم گریه میکنم فورا سرم درد میاد 

 من ماهی یه بارم ژل نمیزنم تو خانوادمونم سفید شدن مو ارثی نیست اما من تو 19 سالگی چندین موی سفید تو سرم دارم که دارن بیشترم میشن …

باور کنین دارم ارزوی مرگ میکنم… بهتزه بمیرم تا اینده نکبتم رو نبینم …

حتی چندین بار به خودکشی هم فکر کردم اما هربار ترسیدم …

مامان بابام میگن حتما نباید پزشک بشی نشد یه رشته دیگه اما دروغ میگن، میدونم که توقع دارن … یه میلیون و پونصد تومن دادن تت فقط یه قلمچی برم و کتاب بخرم الان هیچ نتیجه ای نبینن؟ 

این عذاب وجدان داره منو میکشه … دیگه غذام بزور میخورم،  چرا باید غذا بخورم و هیچ کاری مفیدی نکنم؟  

حتی دیگه جلوی کولر هم خیلی نمیرم،  حق من این چیزا نیست، حق من هیچی نیست 

دیگه حالم داره از همه چی بهم میخوره، از خودم،  از این نظام اموزشی از…

میان میگن تلاش بکنی موفق میشی ، مگه من تلاش نکردم؟؟  نه ماهه همه زندگیم بهم ریخته، از این رو به اون رو شدم ، کلی تو این نه ماه شکسته تر شدم اخرشم چی شد؟؟  این بود اخرش؟؟؟

قبلا هم این خستگی بود اما با یه روز استراحت حل میشد اما الان نه… 

مغزم به شدت نسبت به درس خوندن مقاومت میکنه، تا میشینم درس بخونم تمام بدنم درد میگیره …

حتی چندماه پیش برای همین سردردم دکتر هم رفتم میگفت باید استرست رو کم کنی … اخه چطوری؟؟  مگه میشه؟؟؟  من دارن خودمو،  خانوادمو، ایندمو نابود میکنم اون وقت عین خیالمم نباشه؟؟؟ 

وای خدا وای…

شاید دیگه خدا هم نمیخواد کمکم کنه … چقدر دعا کردم بهم توان درس خوندن بده اما…

امروز ظهر رفتم سوالات کنکور امسال رو نگاه انداختم، ریاضی 12_13 تا تست رو بلد بودم، شیمی هم نشمردم اما میدونستم خیلیهاشو بلدم شاید 45_55 ،زیستم بد نبود، خیلی چیزا یادم رفته بود …

این کارو کردم شاید یکم اروم بشم اما نشد، چند دقیقه خو. شدم اما بازم مثل قبل …

----------


## rahaz

مولتی یوزر بودن خلاف قوانینه :Yahoo (1): 
حواست باشه

----------


## Nima77

وقنی خودتو با درس خوندن اینجوری اذیت کنی پزشک شدنت چه فایده ای واسه خونوادت داره؟؟؟
اینجوری ک بدنر اذیت میشن اونا نه؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

وای خدا این دخترا چرا اینقد خودشون رو بادرس خوندن اذیت میکنن . اگه زمان درس خوندنت زیاده خب کمترش کن . اگه از درس خوندن خسته میشی فکر پزشکی هم نباش چون چند برابر این باید بخونی تو دانشگاه اونم با کتابهای قطور انگلیسی ! 

برای پزشکی باید اول بدونی که سختی کشیدن چیز عادی خواهد بود پس نیازی نیست بخوای به خودت استرس بدی . در ضمن روش درس خوندنت رو هم تغییر بده . یه هفته استراحت کن بعد بشین پای درست .

----------


## rahaz

الان هنوز هیچی نشده و هیچیم پیش خدا خیلی نیست
زندگی 99درصد کنکوریا بهم ریخته است اکثرا دچار مشکل و این فکرای بیهوده میشن
همین که داری سست میشی و بی اراده بعله داری ایندتو نابود و له له میکنی
پاشو مرد به خدا توکل کن
خیلیا هستن میخان تازه شروع کنن اونم از صفر صفر به پزشکی هم فکر میکن
اونوقت شما با این سابقه خوب و درس خونی داری جا میزنی؟؟؟
شکست خورده ها همونایین که اخر راه جا میزنن
قوی باش و به شیطون لعنت بفرست و دوباره پاشو
دنیاتو بساز تا هنوز وقت هست نزار یه دنیا مشیمونی بخاطر همین عقب کشیدنات تا همیشه باهات باشه
سخته بعله میدونم اما باید تحمل کنی چشم به هم بزاری و روز کنکوره و تموم این سختیا تمامه و درعوض با نتیجت تموم این سختیا از تنت درمیاد
موفق باشی
در پناه ایزد

----------


## Egotist

> سلام 
> 
> یکی از اعضام اما نخواستم با این یوزرم پست بذارم …
> 
> اخرین تراز:5650
> این پست شاید بیشتر شبیه درد دل باشه تا سوال و جواب 
> 
> ببخشید اگه طولانی هست …
> 
> ...



یاد سال اول کنکور خودم افتادم

دلم سوخت برات

خدا کمکت کنه  ×

----------


## Nima77

> وای خدا این دخترا چرا اینقد خودشون رو بادرس خوندن اذیت میکنن . اگه زمان درس خوندنت زیاده خب کمترش کن . اگه از درس خوندن خسته میشی فکر پزشکی هم نباش چون چند برابر این باید بخونی تو دانشگاه اونم با کتابهای قطور انگلیسی ! 
> 
> برای پزشکی باید اول بدونی که سختی کشیدن چیز عادی خواهد بود پس نیازی نیست بخوای به خودت استرس بدی . در ضمن روش درس خوندنت رو هم تغییر بده . یه هفته استراحت کن بعد بشین پای درست .


با صحبتاتون کاملا موافقم... من هنوز درک نکردم چرا اونایی ک نمیتونن همیشه بخونن اینقدر به خودشون استرس وارد میکنن و میگن حتما پزشکی... خیلیاشونم به این رشته علاقه ندارن

----------


## mazani deter

سلام دوستان 
اینکه اقایاخانوم هیچکی گفتین خسته شدین چیزعادیه برای کنکوریا تقریبا۷۰درصدالان این وضعیتودارن ازجمله خودمن هممون خسته ایم پس نگران نباش وباانگیزه درس بخون ما بایدقبول شیم بهترین رشته وبهترین دانشگاه این هدف ماست وبراش میجنگیم وخداحتماحواسش به هممون هست....

----------


## hichki

پسر هستم …

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام 
> 
> یکی از اعضام اما نخواستم با این یوزرم پست بذارم …
> 
> اخرین تراز:5650
> این پست شاید بیشتر شبیه درد دل باشه تا سوال و جواب 
> 
> ببخشید اگه طولانی هست …
> 
> ...


سلام عزیز

درباره مولتی یوزر بگم که حتما اراز جان حالتون رو درک میکنن و کار نمیگیرن(کاشکی نمیگفتی یکی از کاربرام)

واسه این مشکلت هم بگم که:

1)خیلی ها اینطورن منم از اینده و بعد کنکور میترسم-خانواده منم ازم توقع دارن-تا حدودی شرایطم مثل خودته
اما:
1)دارم سعی خودمو میکنم اگه نشد عیبی نداره حد اقل تلاشمو کردم بعدشم پشت کنکور شدن که عیب نداره

2)یکی رو دارم که بهم امید میده-واسه اون دارم درس میخونم-باهم داریم میریم جلو-تو هم سعی کن یه دوس از همکلاسی هاتو پیدا کنی و باهم برین جلو

3)حالا حتما رشته های گروه اول؟یا حتما دانشگاه تهران؟عیبی نداره که...مگه این مملکت شغل های دیگه نمیخواد؟شاید اصلا اونا بهتر باشه برات

4)توکلم به خداس میدونم نتیجه کارامو میبینم و خودش کمکم میکنه

5)کمتر از 3ماه دیگه مونده-فکر نکنم چیزی مونده باشه فقط یکم دیگه تحمل کن-این اخر راهه

فقط یکم دیگه مونده-خدا بزرگه-از هیچ چی نترس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## imaginedragon

> سلام 
> 
> یکی از اعضام اما نخواستم با این یوزرم پست بذارم …
> 
> اخرین تراز:5650
> این پست شاید بیشتر شبیه درد دل باشه تا سوال و جواب 
> 
> ببخشید اگه طولانی هست …
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز فقط تو نیستی که این طوري موهای منم از چند تار گذشته شمارش :///// فقط 10 میلیون خالص پول مدرسه دادن و ترازمم.خیلی از تو پایین تره اما این باعث نمیشه نا امید بشم .... تو تلاشتو بکن  ... زندگی خودته والدین تو وظیفه داشتن امکانات برای رشد تو آماده کنن ( مثل همه والدین ، فکر نکن کار شاقي کردن )  اما این وظیفه خودته  که در مورد آیندت تصميم بگیری و دیگه این که چه رشته ای میری یا اینکه اصن امسال خودت ميري یا نه به خودت بستگی داره توصیه میکنم این دردو دلات رو با پدر و مادر مطرح کني

----------


## asalshah

دوراه داری برای رسیدن به آرزوت (هدف که نمیشه گفت اگه هدف بود انقد درگیر حواشی نمیشدی ) اولیش اینه بخوابی خوابشو ببینی یا پاشی برنامه کاراتو بچینی!!!
به این فکر کن خدا واست بهترین هارو کنار زده.......به این فکر کن یه بار زندگی میکنی یه بار فرصت داری سعی کن از زندگیت راضی باشی...از دیروزت موفق تر باش من ترازم کمتر از تراز شماست ولی توی خونه صددرصد بهتر عمل میکنم و یقین دارم یه صندلی تو  دانشکده دندان یکی از شهرها انتظار منو میکشه...من برای اولین ساعت کلاس دانشگاه لحظه شماری میکنم

----------


## hichki

مرسی از همتون نمیدونم چی باید بگم هیچی به ذهنم نمیاد … 5600 اخرین ترازمه نه میانگین تراز، میانگین ترازم کمتره …

----------


## Diplomat

سلام دوست عزیز
اولین این که اگه  فکر میکنی چون پدر و مادرت برات پول خرج کردن تو حتما باید پزشکی قبول شی  در اشتباه هستی چون تنها وظیفه ی پدر و مادر پول دادنه!  :Yahoo (4): 
بعدش هم تقریبا 90% بچه ها تو این حال و وضع هستن پس فکر نکن تنها هستی 
تو این مدت اگه حس میکنی خیلی خسته شدی و دیگه نمیکشه فقط سعی کن هرچی خوندی رو تثبیت کنی ! که کمتر خسته شی!
تقصیر تو نیست متاسفانه کل جامعه ی ایرانی مریض و عقده ای هستن فکر می کنن که اگه فلان رشته نشد اون ادم هیچ استعدادی نداره ما داریم با یه مشت آدم زندگی میکنیم که همدیگه رو با پول و رتبه میسنجن سعی کن خودت باشی ترازت 5600 نیست؟ خوب باید قبول کنی همین قدر بلدی دیگه! چرا به خودت فشار میاری اگه حس میکنی که تمام تلاشت رو کردی و همین قدر میتونی خوب بسه دیگه !

----------


## محسن حاجیان

اگه از کسایی هستید که برای پول درس میخونید و اون اسمی که اول اسمتون میاد ،،، باید بگم نمیتونید به هدفتون برسید ،،، اگر هم برسید بعد مدتی از دست میدینش 
شک نکنید 
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fafa.Mmr

اول من یه چیزی بگم اگه ایمیلت فرق داره فک نکنم  اراز اخراجت کنه بازم دقیق مطمئن نیستم
من فکر میکردم فقط من اینجوریم نگو بقیه هم همینطوری هستن استرسمون از همینجاس چون خیلی از کاربرها دارن دنبال کتاب جمع بندی میگردن ماهم فکر میکنیم باید الان تموم درسهارا تموم کنیم !!! الان که اخرین ترازت 5600 هست نمیتونی بگی قبول نمیشم چون آزمون های جامع مهمه!!! درضمن اگه قلم چی باشی بیست درصد یاشاید بیشتر کلیدهارا خریدن !! شما نمیخاد اینقدر حرص بخوری چه استرس باشه چه نباشه به حال نتیجه ات فرقی نداره 

اینم آخرین پستمه خدا حافظ تا کنکور 95 جمعه 25 تیر میبینمتون!!!!!!!!!
البته شاید اخرین ازمون جامع قلم چی یه سری زدم بهتون بای!!!!

----------


## Unknown Soldier

استراحت بده.روزا اخر دووم نمیاریا

----------


## Chandler Bing

دوست عزیز پدر و مادر خود من تقریبا نزدیک به ۳ تومن برای کنکور آسان و کتاب و آزمون و غیره خرج کردن که البته الکی الکی یه وقت زیادی ازم برای این دی وی دی های اشغال حروم شد 
منم عذاب وجدان گرفته بودم که با این خرجا ناامیدشون میکنم
من یه بار یه دعوای الکی راه انداختم و بهشون اطمینان دادم که دیگه رو من حساب باز نکنید (حداقل نه برای کنکور ۹۵) ؛ این مشکل خانوادته که از تو انتظار بی جا دارن
داداش من این زندگی به خدا فقط کنکور نیست
شما این چند وقت رو تحمل کن ارزشش رو داره
حداقل بعد کنکور نمیگی میتونستم بیشتر تلاش کنم
آخرش هم بدون که تو برای خودت زندگی میکنی نه برای دیگران نه برای خانوادت
این تویی که با تصمیم هات مجبوری بقیه عمرت رو زندگی کنی 
حرف مردم اصلا برات مهم نباشه
غصه چیو میخوری؟ غصه ی آینده که هنوز نیمده ؟ 
بهت توصیه میکنم که زندگی نامه افراد بزرگ رو بخونی که ببینی در چه فقر و بدبختی برای خودشون اسم و رسمی راه انداختن که خیلیاشون از طریق درس و دانشگاه نبوده

----------


## mazani deter

> استراحت بده.روزا اخر دووم نمیاریا


دوست عزیزالان موقع استراحت نیست الان هرچندهم خسته باشیم بایدبخونیم چون بچه های زیادی هستن که مثل ماخسته ان ومیخوان کناربکشن امامانبایداینطورباشیم پس استراحتی که پیشنهاددادین نبایدجوری باشه که ازبقیه عقب بمونیم.

----------


## miladkh1375

> دوست عزیزالان موقع استراحت نیست الان هرچندهم خسته باشیم بایدبخونیم چون بچه های زیادی هستن که مثل ماخسته ان ومیخوان کناربکشن امامانبایداینطورباشیم پس استراحتی که پیشنهاددادین نبایدجوری باشه که ازبقیه عقب بمونیم.


یه ضرب المثل کره ای میگه:راه برو...هروقت خسته شدی بدووووو....

----------


## khParya

دوست عزیز اینکه بخوای با این فکر که مامان و بابام پول دادن و من قبول نشدم باعث شدم پولشون بره باد هوا یا نا امیدشون کردم به نظرم کلا درس خواندن رو بذار کنار کاملا هم جدی میگم این عقیده مسخره چیه که خیلیا دارن و با ترس اینکه خانواده نا امید شن در حد مرگ درس میخونن طوری که روز آخر نا ندارن برن سر آزمون؟الان یکی از همکلاسیای خودم میخواد تغییر رشته بده به تجربی فکرش رو بکن تو یه ماه به اندازه یک میلیون و چهارصد هزارتومن کتاب خرید و بماند که کلاس فیزیک و زیست و ریاضی و اینا هم میره حالا فکرش رو بکن این دوستم بر فرض تجربی قبول شد-ایشالله می شه-ولی کنکور رتبه نیاورد میدونی چه فشار عصبی روش متحمل میشه؟نصف دانشجوهای الان ما بیماری ام اس دارن میگیرن چرا؟چون منبع ام اس همش استرسه و میانگین سنیش به بیست سال رسیده نکنید عزیز من مگه فوقش این نیست سال اول قبول نشید؟فوقش اینه دنیا که تموم نمیشه به نظر من یه هفته تمام کلا کتابا رو بذار تو کمد تا چشمت بهش نیافته برو مسافرت و خوش بگذرون و آب هوایی عوض کن بعد برگرد بشین درس بخوان به خدا این مدلی درس خوندن پشت سر هم و بی وقفه اشتباهه

----------


## Wild Rose

هه....

همینه دیگه....همه امون همینیم...

رای من 10 میلیون خرج کردن....ترازمم عین تراز خودت میمونه....

اعصابم دارم....موهاسرم داره میریزه....خواب بد میبینم..غذا نمیخورم....صبح تا غروب به خودکشی و روش ها و فراورده هاش فکر میکنم... :Yahoo (21): 

مخم رد داه :Yahoo (21): 

عذاب وجدان دارم....پدر و مادر و کل فامیل و خاندان ازم پزشکی میخوان.....اونم تهران :Yahoo (21): 

صبح تا شب عین خر درس میخونم....تهش بی نتیجه مونده.....بعد از هر آزمون دو روز گریه میکنم....

ولی راهمو تا تهش....تا تهش ادامه میدم...بدون فکر کردن به نتیجه.....

زانو نمیزنم...

این شعاره منه....زانو نزن حتی اگه سقف آسمون کوتاه تر از قدت شد..!!

موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Remistry

به هدفت فکر کن....
نمازا به موقع....
زیاد بگو لااله الا الله....
و در آخر از شر این شیطان لامصب(دهنشو خدا آسفالت کنه) رها شو و بخودت تلقین بی خودی نکن....
در ضمن پاشو برو سر درست 3 ماه دیگه به اینا میخندی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hellion

> اول من یه چیزی بگم اگه ایمیلت فرق داره فک نکنم  اراز اخراجت کنه بازم دقیق مطمئن نیستم
> من فکر میکردم فقط من اینجوریم نگو بقیه هم همینطوری هستن استرسمون از همینجاس چون خیلی از کاربرها دارن دنبال کتاب جمع بندی میگردن ماهم فکر میکنیم باید الان تموم درسهارا تموم کنیم !!! الان که اخرین ترازت 5600 هست نمیتونی بگی قبول نمیشم چون آزمون های جامع مهمه!!! درضمن اگه قلم چی باشی بیست درصد یاشاید بیشتر کلیدهارا خریدن !! شما نمیخاد اینقدر حرص بخوری چه استرس باشه چه نباشه به حال نتیجه ات فرقی نداره 
> 
> اینم آخرین پستمه خدا حافظ تا کنکور 95 جمعه 25 تیر میبینمتون!!!!!!!!!
> البته شاید اخرین ازمون جامع قلم چی یه سری زدم بهتون بای!!!!


قول میدم تا یکی دو هفته دیگه این کاربر آنلاین میشه ... 
خداحافظی های الکی ... خودزنی های دروغین .. 
انگیزه های لحظه ای

----------


## Ultra

*الا بذکر الله تطمعن القلوب

ان مع العسر یسرا
و ان مع العسر یسرا


به این فکر کن که کسانی که موفق میشن با تو چه فرقی دارن؟
مهمترین فرقشون اینه که حتی اگر نتیجه خوبی نمیگیرن بازم نا امید نمیشن و بازم به تلاششون ادامه میدن
و اینکه اونا هم یه روز مشکلاتی داشتن و دارن
ولی طرز برخوردشون با مشکل هاشون اینطوری نیست که تا یه مشکل واسشون پیش اومد از زندگی هم نا امید بشن!
سعی میکنن بهترین راه حلو پیدا کنن و شکستش بدن

کسی که نا امید میشه قطعا باخته
و مهمتر از همه اینکه
برای دل پدر و مادرت سعی نکن پزشک بشی
هدفت رو پیدا کن
هرچی که میخواد باشه
چون در آینده خودت میمونی و حرفه ای که داری و پدر و مادرت جایی در آینده تو ندارن
خودت باید بسازیش
قطعا یه پزشک بی علاقه به شغلش هیچ نفعی واسه بقیه نداره
صرف نظر از مشکلات دانشگاه که یه مدت طولانی هست و باید با اون کنار بیای

با یه نقطه عطف کوچیک تو زندگیت شروع کن
و دنبال یه چیز خارق العاده نگرد

از موفقیت های کوچیکتر شروع کنن
یواش یواش راه خودت رو پیدا میکنی

موفق باشی*

----------


## mazani deter

یه چیزی میگم که فکرنکنین فقط ترازتعیین کننده است درکنکور نمیگم تاثیرنداره داره امااونقدرتاثیرگذارنیست که ادموناامیدکنه.
درمازندران دریکی ازشهراسال۹۳تقریبا۳۰تاپزشک  ی داشتیم که بعضیاشون حتی یه بارهم جزنفرات برترازمونانبودن حتی ترازشون به پزشکی نمیخوردامااونابااراده خوندن والحمدالاه قبول هم شدن پس همه چیزدنیاترازنیست بفکرخودت باش وایندت نه دورواطرافت بخاطرخودت بخون نه بقیه ایندت مال توعه نه کس دیگه.....

----------


## Karegar

> سلام 
> 
> یکی از اعضام اما نخواستم با این یوزرم پست بذارم …
> 
> اخرین تراز:5650
> این پست شاید بیشتر شبیه درد دل باشه تا سوال و جواب 
> 
> ببخشید اگه طولانی هست …
> 
> ...



صفر تاصد حرفاتو درک میکنم...چون همه شو تجربه کردم...ولی من تسلیم نمیشم....چون وقتی ک ب خواسته م برسم همش تبدیل میشه ب خوشی...

هدفی ک ب سختی ب دست بیاد شیرینیش بیشتره...

----------


## fafa.Mmr

> قول میدم تا یکی دو هفته دیگه این کاربر آنلاین میشه ... 
> خداحافظی های الکی ... خودزنی های دروغین .. 
> انگیزه های لحظه ای


دوروز شد اومدم قول نده دوهفته 
اگه قرار بود نبام توی تاپیک دفترخاطرات انجمن کنکور خدا حافظی میکردم
اری به راستی که چنین است

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> اول من یه چیزی بگم اگه ایمیلت فرق داره فک نکنم  اراز اخراجت کنه بازم دقیق مطمئن نیستم
> من فکر میکردم فقط من اینجوریم نگو بقیه هم همینطوری هستن استرسمون از همینجاس چون خیلی از کاربرها دارن دنبال کتاب جمع بندی میگردن ماهم فکر میکنیم باید الان تموم درسهارا تموم کنیم !!! الان که اخرین ترازت 5600 هست نمیتونی بگی قبول نمیشم چون آزمون های جامع مهمه!!! درضمن اگه قلم چی باشی بیست درصد یاشاید بیشتر کلیدهارا خریدن !! شما نمیخاد اینقدر حرص بخوری چه استرس باشه چه نباشه به حال نتیجه ات فرقی نداره 
> 
> اینم آخرین پستمه خدا حافظ تا کنکور 95 جمعه 25 تیر میبینمتون!!!!!!!!!
> البته شاید اخرین ازمون جامع قلم چی یه سری زدم بهتون بای!!!!


دو تا جمله آخرت داغونم کرد  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> یه ضرب المثل کره ای میگه:راه برو...هروقت خسته شدی بدووووو....


가는 방법
나는 그를 피곤 때마다
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Remistry

> قول میدم تا یکی دو هفته دیگه این کاربر آنلاین میشه ... 
> خداحافظی های الکی ... خودزنی های دروغین .. 
> انگیزه های لحظه ای


البته عادت تغییر دادنش سخته!!!

----------


## roshana

اول این که رشته رو روی علاقه و بعدش توانایی انتخاب میکنن
نه صرفا عقاید دیگران ! من هم هزار بار خودمو پزشک تصور کردم
حالا میفهمم روان یا بیوتک یا ... چقدر عالیه ! حتی تغذیه که بعد 
ها با تاسیس کلینیک و ... به بقیه کمک کنم  :Yahoo (1):  

بعدشم ما همه الان خسته ایم ! بسیار هم خسته ایم !
حتی کسی که نخونده هم خسته ست !
پس هدفتو بازنگری کن  :Yahoo (1):  لبخند بزن و جز به موفقیت فکر نکن

----------


## miladkh1375

> 가는 방법
> 나는 그를 피곤 때마다


کره ایت تو حلقم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## atena.kh

ضرب المثل ایتالیایی بلدنیسم وگرنه میگفتم که دوستان ایتالیایی شابنویسن  :Yahoo (20): 
امنیت برقرار
ارامش همیشگی
رویاهاتون دست یافتنی :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Healer

هی روزگار
برادر هیچکی کاملا درکت میکنم خانواده من نه امسال که از همون بچگی عمرشونو جوونشونو گذاشتن پای من که به قولی آرزوهاشونو من برآورده کنم اما من خنگ درست وقتی وارد دبیرستان شدم درسو بوسیدم گذاشتم کنار
منی که با وجود قریبان خیلی قدر تو پنجم ابتدایی نفر اول نمونه شدم و تو لیست تیزهوشان جزو نفرات برتر بودم همه حسرتمو میخوردن اما با کله خوردم زمین
کاش میتونستم به عقب برگردم اما خب دفتر سرنوشت پاک کن نداره به خصوص این روزا که با ماژیک سیاه پررنگ نوشته شده تا مدام خودشو جلو چشممون بیاره 
راستی این دعوایی که گفتینو منم راه انداختم تا مثلا خانواده ازم انتظاری نداشته باشن جوابایی که دریافت کردم به تو مختصر اینان:
پزشکی قبول نشی از فردا دادن نتابج تو کوچه میخوابی
رتبت زیر هزار نشه اسمتو از شناسنامم که هیچ از شجره نامه فامیل حذف میکنم
و...
البته یکم بعد نرم شدن و گفتن:
ای خدا این پسر چی بود گذاستی تو دامنمون
چیکار می کنیم پسر این همه بچه پشت کنکور موندن مامان باباهاشون چیکار کردن هیچی سر شکستگی
هی کاش بتونم تو این مدت کم جبران کنم میدونم دوسم دارن و فقط صلاحمو میخوان میخوام خوبیاشونو جبران کنم
میخوام برتر باشم نه واسه خودم بلکه واسه دل مامانو بابام

----------


## storm001

> هی روزگار
> برادر هیچکی کاملا درکت میکنم خانواده من نه امسال که از همون بچگی عمرشونو جوونشونو گذاشتن پای من که به قولی آرزوهاشونو من برآورده کنم اما من خنگ درست وقتی وارد دبیرستان شدم درسو بوسیدم گذاشتم کنار
> منی که با وجود قریبان خیلی قدر تو پنجم ابتدایی نفر اول نمونه شدم و تو لیست تیزهوشان جزو نفرات برتر بودم همه حسرتمو میخوردن اما با کله خوردم زمین
> کاش میتونستم به عقب برگردم اما خب دفتر سرنوشت پاک کن نداره به خصوص این روزا که با ماژیک سیاه پررنگ نوشته شده تا مدام خودشو جلو چشممون بیاره 
> راستی این دعوایی که گفتینو منم راه انداختم تا مثلا خانواده ازم انتظاری نداشته باشن جوابایی که دریافت کردم به تو مختصر اینان:
> پزشکی قبول نشی از فردا دادن نتابج تو کوچه میخوابی
> رتبت زیر هزار نشه اسمتو از شناسنامم که هیچ از شجره نامه فامیل حذف میکنم
> و...
> البته یکم بعد نرم شدن و گفتن:
> ...


ان شاء الله که می تونی داداش :Yahoo (5):

----------


## roshana

یکمی دیگه مونده 
به امید این میگذره !
من که از اول عید سومین کیلو رو هم کم کردم  :Yahoo (4): 
تا کنکور محو میشم  :Yahoo (21):

----------

